# American TT Forums



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever visited an American Forum? They have the biggest ass holes on them if you do a mod and they don't like they just shit on you and your car. Also dumb bastards call the v6 bumper an S-Line bumper. S-Line is a trim package not the v6. If you try explaining that you get shit on. Maybe that's why I have 1300+ posts on here and only like 200 in the 2 years I have been on them. Now that my rant is over I'm off to slice another Lime for yet another Gin and Tonic. :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

oh come on give us a link...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Fair enough he is one I found he put new brakes on it. Got shit on for his spoiler.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4553434


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is another with the S-Line "front bumper"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4653461


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> if you do a mod and they don't like they just shit on you and your car


Dirty bastards :!:


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

That spoiler looks sh#t :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Now you know why Americans make the most obnoxious tourists.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to say, they seem to have impeccable taste in spoilers though...

One thing I've noticed from the US 5-series forums (which I have to read because no one posts on the UK ones).. Everyone seems to have a massive signature strip. I've seen some with 2-3 large pictures of their car, along with their list of mods, a few choice quotes and an inspiring patriotic paragraph or two. It's like fucking Myspace on there.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That spoiler is hideous ;-)

Charlie


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Why did you think I came to this one. I was new here and still am. I get feed back but not crapped on. (even when I should)

as I once in a while bring something out of bounds just to see if people are reading my post. and everybody is reading :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

one that is pretty good other then the clicks is quattroworld.com those guy & girls know what their doing but it is had to get

in the close circle. but in general they are pretty nice.......


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

what a fantastic forum!

this'll give me hours of reading joy. Thanks for the link! 8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

SaintScoTT said:


> what a fantastic forum!
> 
> this'll give me hours of reading joy. Thanks for the link! 8)


No problem I absolutely hate that forum. There are plenty of threads of people being shit on


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> SaintScoTT said:
> 
> 
> > what a fantastic forum!
> ...


I do agree you get some really crappy comments but when it comes to technical help this forum knows their stuff about TT's

This forum has a lot more tack/ed One post was on my euro tail lights that said it looked like a CIVIC what was funny is I had mod-ded a CIVIC with those type of tail lights. I looked again and they were tacky/cheap looking so until I can afford the LED ones the regular ones look good....... as far as Superman crash landing in my engine bay the bay is of coordination of color and balance but will be much more served with all carbon fiber/fibre covers 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

oh come on man, lets be honest - you deserved a slapping for that  :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

SaintScoTT said:


> oh come on man, lets be honest - you deserved a slapping for that  :lol:


I removed the Superman symbol from the battery cover that has to count for something!!!!!!!!!

front control arms are red (powder coated), red sway bars (Neuspeed), red racing H & R springs, Red calipers,

red KMAC rear camber and red arms, Red Horns, red front brace (powder coated)

View attachment 1

 8) :lol: that is it..... :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

hi mate your front bumper is all wrong, go back to standard, less is more and all that.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

No going back now only a busted front bumper can do that........... might add a splitter though....... 

I am going more is more even if it suckssssssssss 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

oooooooooooooooooohhhh [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have to say that although I personally wouldn't mention the spoiler I think the guy would get flamed on here also.

Oh and the spoiler is f*cking shocking. Oops did I just say that


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yes you did tut tut


----------

